# Yamaha 3600 wiring diagram needed



## need yamaha info (7 d ago)

I am looking for a wiring diagram for a Yamaha YT 3600 lawn tractor/mower. Anybody have a copy or a service manual? 
Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached is a link to a complete PDF download for a Yamaha 3600 that includes wiring schematics. Cost $55.

Power products


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Yamaha is not Yanmar. Lol


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

bmaverick said:


> Yamaha is not Yanmar. Lol


New glasses are on the way! 🤪


----------

